# Baby goat has the runs



## punkgirrl (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a bottle baby. She is almost 5 weeks old. I woke up to runny poop. But not sure why. I have not changed her milk. But could it be she is still getting milk? I have her on the Pepto mix now till she gets back to normal. Should she got back on milk? She lives in a pen with her older BFF who has free hay and will not finish all her pellets when she eats. Could Vi be trying to eat the real food? I am not sure what to do


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2011)

I would say treat her for coccidia. She could have coccidia.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2011)

The only way to *know* is a fecal....but....

At 5 weeks, she's at the right age for coccidiosis.
Also, at 5 weeks, she SHOULD be nibbling hay and trying grain...that shouldn't be the 'problem'.

I would treat her for 7 days w/ DiMethox, 1cc per 5# day one, 1cc per 10# days 2-7, then repeat in 21 days.

You can order it from Jeffers Livestock Supply.

I would also give her a B shot to fortify her...some Probiotics...I personally wouldn't give her milk while she's scouring, I'd use something like "Revitalyte Gelling", which will give her nutrients and firm up her poo.

I don't use anything to stop the poops unless it's phenominally runny / explosive and / or  I *know* it's a dietary reaction to something...it's nature's way of getting the 'funk' out, and stopping that process can be worse than letting it happen.

DO NOT wait to treat her, cocci can and will kill in a day or so's time if it's running rampant in her innards, and when it doesn't kill, it can scar the intestines for life and make a goat 'fail to thrive'.

Good luck.


----------



## punkgirrl (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I have DiMethox. Do I give that orally?


As for the B vitamin I have Kaeco Equine Vitamin B12 is this what it is for?

Also the Probiotics... What do you mean. I have this stuff called goataid it is some kind of vitamin. Is that what you mean or do you mean the baby people stuff that says Probiotics?


----------



## punkgirrl (Jan 27, 2011)

I was reading up on the coccidia and that is can go to other goats. I have a herd of two goats. Do I need to treat the other goats water? She is older and not on the bottle.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Most goats carry some level of Cocci all the time.  Older goats have just adapted to it and usually are not affected by it.   

How old is the other one?  If she is over a year I wouldnt worry about her unless she is showing signs.  Under that I would treat her preventively.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 27, 2011)

Could be bacterial (dysentary), coccidia, or dietary..  Pepto is good, but if it's bacterial or coccidia, she's going to need meds.  Oral antibiotics -- spectinomycin (scour halt; scour-chek) or oral neomycin if it's bacterial, or some type of sulfa (dimethox or sulmet) if it's coccidia.

What I'd do, personally, is give SMZ-TMP, which is sulfamethoxazole & trimethoprim..  The sulfa would be for coccidia, and the trimethoprim is an oral antibiotic in case it's bacterial.

That's just me, though.

Also, make sure she's staying hydrated..  Pinch her upper eyelid...if it stays tented, she's dehydrated and needs electrolytes.

I'd also keep her off the bottle for a day in case it's just a little dietary upset or overload of some kind, but some folks strongly disagree with that advice.  Your call.

Good luck!  Keep us posted!


----------



## punkgirrl (Jan 27, 2011)

The Older goat Winnie is around 6 months. She is not showing any signs at all. So I should treat the bucket of water or try to get the stuff in her mouth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute little goats. I would not treat the older one if she doesn't seem to have any problems. As far as preventative for that age, I'm not sure and defer to those who have had goats longer.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't treat the water -- give it orally.  She'll hate it and act like she's about to choke to death, but oh well...it's for her own good.  I figure that's why "compassion" and "sympathy" are seperate words. 

The dosage for sulfa is 25mg/lb, be it dimethox or sulmet.  If you have the 40% injectable dimethox, it's formulated at 400mg/ml, so 1ml treats about 16lbs.  If you have the 12.5% drinking water solution of either sulmet or dimethox, they're formulated at 125mg/ml so 1ml -- straight from the bottle -- treats 5lbs.  Whatever form you have, figure your dosage based on 25mg/lb of bodyweight.  

Some folks cut the dosage in half on days 2-5, but I don't.  

I'm evil, though.


----------



## punkgirrl (Jan 27, 2011)

I got dimethox in her but she is not drinking much of the pepto mix. She has maybe had 20oz all day. I still have the bucket for water so she may be drinking from there. Is this normal? How many days till I freak out?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2011)

I would offer her this:
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/revitilyte-gelling-3.5-oz-pouch/camid/LIV/cp/VP-R3/
ONLY....mix small amounts at a time, not the entire pouch...for 1-2 days or until after she's had a solid poop.  

You could plug her up if you keep giving her pepto...constipation isn't a good thing.

If you're worried she's not getting enough water, try offering her 4-6oz of plain water 1-2 hrs after giving her the gelling supplement.  It's packed w/ electrolytes, though, so if she drinks a 16 oz bottle of the revitilyte, 2-3 times a day, she should be good.
TSC carries it.

Continue the dimethox for at least 7 days, even if she's improved.

You haven't said what strength you have...or what dosage you gave, but they generally improve by the 2nd day of treatment *if* it's coccidia.

eta:  I would also prevention treat the older doe...6 mos is not 'too old' to get it, and she's shedding the oocysts, even if she isn't symptomatic.  Do not put it in the water, drench it to them straight, first thing in the morning, before they've eaten.


----------



## punkgirrl (Jan 28, 2011)

As for the strength of the dimethox it says 40% on the bottle.
She is having normal poop now. Do I put her back on the milk? If So do I mix it less strong? She is still her playing self and plan to treat with the dimethox?


----------



## glenolam (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey there!  I don't have much more to give you; you've gotten some good advice already, but wanted to ask what happened to Poo.  Did she ever come around or did you give her back since you were only borrowing her?  Glad to hear you got another friend for Winnie!

Keep going with the doseage cm gave you for the 40% (1cc/about 16lbs) for days 2-7 (assuming you started yesterday as I think you said you did).  I'm one who cuts the dose in 1/2 for days 2-5, so I'd do 1cc/32 lbs but that's just me.

I'd imagine if she's got solid poos today you could give her a little milk, but then again I've never bottle fed so I'm going to leave that up to Roll.


----------



## punkgirrl (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh Poo. Turns out my Aunt did not tell me her name was Sally. That may have been the trouble, but she never came around. She would kicked and stomped at me. I had hoof print marks all over me. So my Aunt came and got her and she ran up to her like a lost puppy.  But my Aunt got rid of her dad so she could keep Sally But for real glad she is happy now.
Goats are so funny.


----------



## punkgirrl (Jan 29, 2011)

So the baby has the runs again. Back onto the pepto. I think I gave her to much milk. But could it be she is eating more of the pellet food. I feed my girls Noble goat for the pellet. She is still not showing any sighs she is dehydrated. Eyelids look good. The B12 stuff it is called kaeco equine vitamin b12 10,000 gel. Should I give it to her? Has anyone heard of it?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never had Noble goat give a kid the scours and I've fed it for a while.

I don't use / like to give kids pepto...that's just me...actually, my kids don't often scour so I'm not USED to giving it.

I would offer her this:
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/revitil  /cp/VP-R3/
ONLY....mix small amounts at a time, not the entire pouch...for 1-2 feedings, until she has solid poop again....You can buy it at TSC.

Give her probios 2x a day for a couple days.

I would give her the DiMethox straight (not in a bottle) 1st thing in the am and let it 'sit' for at least a 1/2 hr to let her absorb it before you feed her anything.
1cc per 5# day one, 1cc per 10# days 2-7.
Don't quit it just b/c she stops having the poops....continue for 7 days and repeat in 21 days.

Feed her 12-14 oz of milk (once the poop is firm again) 3 x a day and that's all.  You can gradually go up from there in amount, but this constantly overfeeding or whatever's giving her the poops, needs to be straightened out before she gets bad off.

I wouldn't give any kid w/ the craps an oral supplement, for one, it's going to 'run' through before it does any good, and for another, it might further irritate her already upset stomach.
You can but injectable B vitamin...also available at tsc.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Feb 2, 2011)

We always put the cocci treatment in the bottle. A lot less of a struggle as they just suck it down with thier milk. Doesn't work on dam raised or weaned babies, but if you are bottle feeding anyway you might as well put it in.

We had one 3 month old doeling that had cocci real bad when we got her. We used the Di-Methox like CM in that we didn't cut the dose in half after teh first day. After 5 days of it, we then cut it in half and fed it to her once a day in her bottle for the next 21 days. After that was all over, we were able to put her on our usual prevention plan of ever 21 days and she did great.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 2, 2011)

I've always used the di-methox 40%, in my world, nothing works better, I used it the same way roll does. And I don't quit using untill around 6months, but constantly checking eyes, and what their pooping. I haven't lost a baby yet with the di-methox. They can get scours from change in feed, overeating, ect thru the 6months but not always because of coccida,, that's why we do preventive.  Good Luck on her, I think she will be okay, you have gotten some great advice from previous messages!!!!


----------



## punkgirrl (Mar 14, 2011)

She was just fine. She is a handful now. About to come off the bottle. She happens to be so rotten. 
IS there such a thing of a goat with a bad tummy? When the goats get to go out of the pen she will get a clumpy poop. Not the runs but the clomp and just for the 1st poop. I think it is all the oak leaves she gets when she is out. So my question is can she just have a bad tummy? Or do I need to take her to the vet?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

It could be just 'new food' she eats when she gets out...  Try offering her some probiotic before you let her out.
But, if you're unsure, you could take a poop sample in and have it checked out.


----------

